# Are you getting what you pay for?



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

Let me start this out last year when I made my first sizable watercraft purchase. I made the plunge and got a well taken care of bass boat everything checked out with rubber mallet test for voids, there was minimal stress cracks, there was some cosmetic chips in gel coat, normal sanded away gel coat on the bottom of bow area from occasional beaching, and the 150hp was a key start every time. I was in love and wanted to take all precautions I could to ensure its longevity. I did two things started a inspection of the craft after every use with wipe down and an insurance plan. 

Last part was a waste of money and a mistake. I ran it on LSC for a classic in October hit a deep boat chop and nailed something that made a thunderous bang. I took craft out and inspected it immediately and noticed it was cracked. Took it to three fiberglass repair facilitys trying to find out what the deal was, figuring I was going to have to pay for it out of pocket. They all told me the same two things: It was impacted and needed to be fixed. The last place I took it too mentioned insurance due to the cost of the estimate so I put the claim in as I assumed this was covered. Everything was going smooth until the adjusting department got involved. They sent there own surveying company (obviously contracted by the insurance company) out and hastily inspected the craft and declined my claim ignoring the obvious impact and missing critical pictures of the loss, saying it was natural deterioration of the hull. There was no blistering or voids in the hull and it is severely cracked in two places. In a period of 3 months I have tried several times and contacted their corporate office with minimal costumer service and negative results every time. 

I am very upset as this feels almost like some one robbed me. I will be out a boat if I can not find the cash to pay for it out of my pocket........I am glad I got the satisfaction of knowing that I will get what I payed for........not...... its a dog eat dog world I guess.


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

Sorry I put this thread in the wrong area. But for big boat guys I'm sure you have had your run in's with this sort of thing too. I googled katrina with one of the biggest insurance companies and found endless reports of people getting there jobs on the water cut short........not easy reading.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds like one of the few times a lawyer may be the right recourse.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Sorry to say, but this is very common for bass boats. Seen it many times. Bass boats are not made for big water like LSC and Great lakes.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Who was your insurance company? I had a claim on my boat due to an outboard fire and had no problems whatsoever. I was very impressed with how things were handled. That was with State Farm.


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm 1/1 with the insurance comp. Farmers Ins.

My victory was with my 2003 29' Sea Ray The Lovely mechanic put the winterize tag on my outdrives and only my port motor had been done and my fresh water flushed but my starboard was to be done after a lunch and smoke break. CRACK:rant::rant::rant: I think with labor and fluids they dropped a new 5.0 mer cruiser in there 7800.00 check wrote.

My Loss was with my Lund and the rivots broke or malfunctioned on my transom and my starboard/stern corner started seperating. They told me to get qoute and I did it was over 3500.00 so they sent down everyones favorite person The Adjuster. He denied claim and wrote in his report to corporate that it may have been vessel owners fault and vehicle was off warranty by only less then 60 days. I ended up paying out of pocket over a yr later for it to be fixed and then held on to it for 3 seasons just out of hesitation then took a 4500.00 hit on the sale to the guy. I seen they guy up at Frankfort 2 seasons later he never had problem with boat and didnt want to sell it but did for a bigger 1. He sold it to a 19yr old kid who he said still had it.

I tried the lawyer thing, you will need a good quality lawyer $$$$$$$ not a traffic stop lawyer and then its pretty hard to take Farmers,AAA,State farm,etc etc.to court may take 6mos to a yr. 

When I contacted my attorney my advice was to take my boat to very Rept. Dealer That it was a "Game of Politics". and that a claim coming from Berts Marina can get passed where as a claim from Franks Marina may not. Nice Right I know but this is how the World Goes Around


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Boat builders have changed their ways in the last 20 yrs. They have had to cut cost to help raise their profits. Hence the birth of the "Showroom boat", a boat that looks great on the showroom floor with poor construction quality. They know 90% of people buy a boat on looks, not construction. So they save the money by slacking in the important stuff. Baha, Sportcraft, Wellcraft, all sucker people in by their good looks, but will empty your pockets on resale or costly fiberglass repairs.


----------



## BreakAwayII (Apr 5, 2010)

GrtWhtHntr said:


> Who was your insurance company? I had a claim on my boat due to an outboard fire and had no problems whatsoever. I was very impressed with how things were handled. That was with State Farm.


+1 on State farm here also....Sort of.

1st year I owned my boat. 26 foot bayliner. Broke a windshield. I fell on it. Told the truth. 1800 number rep told me to get a quote faxed in. They sent me a check for the amount of the quote, told me if the company underestimated to let them know and they would cut another check. State farm never sent anyone to look at it, and sent me a 2600.00 check for the quote, includeing haveing some fiberglass work done from impact. 


Now...Skipper buds and 2.5 months to get the windshild installed that's another story!:sad:

Fastward 3 months later I get a letter saying state farm dropped my insurance due to too many claims. I called my agent and she made some calls and got it reinstated. Turns out in Michigan boat claims can't legally impact any other insurance rates so they are verylikly to try and drop you with a claim filed. (I had only had the boat <6 months). The dropping left a sour taste in my mouth, but after horror stories from others making boat claims I kept State farm. They actually lowered my premium after my agent called also. :lol:


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

1 for 1 with the insurance man (state farm)


hit a sand bar at 40 MPH and insurance covered it. 
They however do not cover pride and the nice dip I took in the lake at 32 degrees to get the boat off the sandbar.


----------



## basenjib123 (Apr 9, 2012)

My mother in law had the same insurance company for 40 years. she put in ONE claim for ice damage to the roof and afterwoods they dropped her from coverage...bunch of thieves!


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Anyone use auto owners insurance. Good/bad stories. //??????? I use auto owners but haven't had any claims so can't say good or bad. They do have good rates locally. What companies should we avoid. thx.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

JayJayMo said:


> Let me start this out last year when I made my first sizable watercraft purchase. I made the plunge and got a well taken care of bass boat everything checked out with rubber mallet test for voids, there was minimal stress cracks, there was some cosmetic chips in gel coat, normal sanded away gel coat on the bottom of bow area from occasional beaching, and the 150hp was a key start every time. I was in love and wanted to take all precautions I could to ensure its longevity. I did two things started a inspection of the craft after every use with wipe down and an insurance plan.
> 
> Last part was a waste of money and a mistake. I ran it on LSC for a classic in October hit a deep boat chop and nailed something that made a thunderous bang. I took craft out and inspected it immediately and noticed it was cracked. Took it to three fiberglass repair facilitys trying to find out what the deal was, figuring I was going to have to pay for it out of pocket. They all told me the same two things: It was impacted and needed to be fixed. The last place I took it too mentioned insurance due to the cost of the estimate so I put the claim in as I assumed this was covered. Everything was going smooth until the adjusting department got involved. They sent there own surveying company (obviously contracted by the insurance company) out and hastily inspected the craft and declined my claim ignoring the obvious impact and missing critical pictures of the loss, saying it was natural deterioration of the hull. There was no blistering or voids in the hull and it is severely cracked in two places. In a period of 3 months I have tried several times and contacted their corporate office with minimal costumer service and negative results every time.
> 
> I am very upset as this feels almost like some one robbed me. I will be out a boat if I can not find the cash to pay for it out of my pocket........I am glad I got the satisfaction of knowing that I will get what I payed for........not...... its a dog eat dog world I guess.


Run that sucker into some big rocks and make a hole big enough for them to stick their [email protected] head in and look around, then see if there's enough damage.:evilsmile ......crooks:rant: What ins. co. was it? Have heard alot of people talk progressive is good?



Dave Ash said:


> 1 for 1 with the insurance man (state farm) hit a sand bar at 40 MPH and insurance covered it. They however do not cover pride and the nice dip I took in the lake at 32 degrees to get the boat off the sandbar.


Weren't you looking for a rider. You need to install some seatbelts:yikes::lol::lol:


----------

